# What kind of yogurt do you like?



## SierraCook (Jun 5, 2005)

Yesterday, I went shopping and bought some yogurt at Trader Joe's. The flavor is Vanana, which is a combination of vanilla and banana. It is so good. My other favorite flavors are banana cream pie or pina colada. What kind of yogurt do you like?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 5, 2005)

Strawberry and peach are my top choices.


----------



## jkath (Jun 5, 2005)

Sierra, you scare me. Aside from shrimp, I think we have the same taste buds.

The only other one I love is lemon.


----------



## Caine (Jun 5, 2005)

I used to buy all the fancy flavors like pina colada, boston cream pie, peach melba, etc, until I realized they were putting poison (high fructose corn syrup) in them. I am eating poisoned yogurt to become healthy? I think not. Now I buy the LIGHT version of the supermarket brand (LuCerne at Safeway), which is sweetened with aspertame and gives you two more ounces than the brand names for a lower price, or I buy plain yogurt and add my own unsweetened, thawed, frozen fruit to it. If I want it sweeter, I can sprinkle Splenda on it. I also make a great protein shake with egg substitue, plain yogurt, whey protein, different kinds of frozen fruits (mango/pineapple is exceptionally good with vanilla whey powder, and so is strawberry and banana with chocolate whey powder), and cranberry juice.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 5, 2005)

Coconut cream pie, YUMMY


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 5, 2005)

I have to eat the sugar free yogurts and I like the key lime, lemon and raspberry.  Don't ask me which one I like the best because it depends on my mood.


----------



## middie (Jun 5, 2005)

key lime, strawberry banana, black cherry, and vanilla


----------



## HanArt (Jun 5, 2005)

I buy the 32 ounce Stonyfield Farm vanilla or French vanilla. 

http://www.stonyfield.com/


----------



## sarah (Jun 6, 2005)

good old plain yogurt is the best...


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2005)

i like any kind with fruit. plain is, well, too bland, and vanilla is boring, unless you add sweet coconut or granola.


----------



## luvs (Jun 6, 2005)

i like blueberry dannon, mixed berries dannon, plain dannon, and i can't think of the other brand name that i like, (crowley, maybe?) but they have excellent pina colada yogurt.
i don't mix my dannon yogurt up;i like it unmixed. one of my cats, bean, likes it that way, too, so we always share.


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 6, 2005)

None!  I don't like yogurt.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 6, 2005)

I like it plain. Not no or low fat. I eat 1/2 a cup of it every morning.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 6, 2005)

Vanilla is my all time favorite! Not only y itself, but I like to add fruit to it. My favorite fruit flavored yogurts are peach & blueberry. I like the whipped yogurt too, it's just so light & fluffy. As far as the other flavored ones go, I like Cream Savers raspberry & cream & the orange cream.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 6, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i like any kind with fruit. plain is, well, too bland, and vanilla is boring, unless you add sweet coconut or granola.


 
BT, vanilla can be boring that is why I tried the vanana.  I like to add bran buds, grapenuts, or ground flaxseed to my yogurt for more flavor and crunch.


----------



## luvs (Jun 7, 2005)

what's flax like, sierra? i've been wanting to try it; i've heard it's an excellent source of fiber. does it make you too full and bloated, though?
another thing; i love la creme. dannon makes it, right? i like peech and another flavor i can't think of. i like the size of the containers, too; they're just the right size.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 7, 2005)

i put in whole flax seed too, when i remember where i put the bag at the same time i'm craving yogurt. i buy it at a local bakery. since they are into multi and whole grain breads now, they've also started to sell small bags of the seeds and grains.  i remember reading somewhere about it's healthy effects on your digestive system.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 7, 2005)

I like any type of citrus, but, key lime is my favorite...

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 8, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> what's flax like, sierra? i've been wanting to try it; i've heard it's an excellent source of fiber. does it make you too full and bloated, though?
> another thing; i love la creme. dannon makes it, right? i like peech and another flavor i can't think of. i like the size of the containers, too; they're just the right size.


 
I like la creme, too, but I have tried to cut out the yogurts that have lots of sugar.  Flax is OK as long as you don't eat too much.  I use mine ground because the body digests and uses ground flax much better than whole flax.  It has a nutty taste.

http://www.flaxcouncil.ca/flaxpd5.htm

http://www.hodgsonmill.com/cgi-bin/page_viewer.cgi?page_id=48


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 8, 2005)

Where is the button for the option: Any of the above?


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry, Michael.  I did not think of all of the above.   Too bad that we cannot vote more than once.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 9, 2005)

Lemon, cherry, black cherry, strawberry-banana, strawberry, peach, pretty much anything but plain.  I actually prefer the store brands to the expensive ones.  

 Barbara


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jun 11, 2005)

I'll eat any kind of yogurt, though i dont like it that much.


----------



## Caine (Jun 12, 2005)

I just decided to try something different because it was on sale. YoFarm's YoCrunch low fat yogurt. Six 6.5 oounce strawberry yogurts with granola topping, packaged separately in a domed lid, and six 6.3 ounce cookies & cream yogurts with crushed Oreos topping, also in a domed lid, for 8 bucks American. 

I haven't tried it yet. I will report on whether I felt I got ripped off or not when I've eaten at least one of each. I already think it's kind of high in calories at 220 a carton. My usual Lucerne brand is 8 ounces at 110 calories per carton.


----------

